# Where is what's new for the upcoming releases ?



## mururoa (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

This is not a technical question. I can't manage to get the "what's new" about upcoming releases of FreeBSD 8.2 and 9.0. In fact I just want to know about zfs versions that are planned to be in these releases to see if they support zfs dedup or not.

I'm going to setup a new server mainly to provide iSCSI targets and the options are to go with OpenIndiana or go with a next FreeBSD release. As I'm more familiar with FreeBSD the latter option is my preferred one of course.

Where can I find that ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2010)

There is no upcoming release of 9.0. At least not anytime soon. 9.0 is known as 9-CURRENT and is the current development version. If new features aren't there they certainly won't be in 8.x or 7.x.

As for 8.2, have a look at the release schedule. Up until the code freeze functionality may get added or removed. Probably the best way to find out what's going to change is to have a look at 8-STABLE.


----------



## hansivers (Oct 27, 2010)

Very interesting blog to follow for the future FreeBSD 9 :

http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd9.html


----------



## mururoa (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so far I managed, with your help, to get the information that zfs in 8-STABLE is now version 15 so I guess there is no hope to get version 21 or later that support dedup anytime soon and probably not even in the next year 
Well well, I'll go with OpenIndiana so and I will have a look on the 9-STABLE branch.
What I was in search when I wrote this post was something like that for FreeBSD : http://www.openbsd.org/plus48.html


----------



## hansivers (Oct 28, 2010)

mururoa said:
			
		

> Ok so far I managed, with your help, to get the information that zfs in 8-STABLE is now version 15 so I guess there is no hope to get version 21 or later that support dedup anytime soon and probably not even in the next year



If you look at the latest FreeBSD quarterly status report, ZFS v28 has been committed since August for wider testing:

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2010-07-2010-09.html#ZFSv28-is-Ready-for-Wider-Testing

It may not be ready for production yet but hard work has clearly been done!


----------



## mururoa (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok I keep an eye on zfs on FreeBSD.
As soon as it's something not just for testing I should have a closer look.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2010)

The hope and goal is to have ZFSv28 ready as part of FreeBSD 9.0, which should be released sometime in the early part of 2011.

If you need dedupe support before then, you'll have to go with Nexenta, OpenSolaris, OpenIndiana, Illumos, Solaris Express, etc.


----------

